# Como conectar un transistor NPN



## GLMnet (Oct 1, 2009)

Hola gente. 

Cual es la diferencia de poner la carga en el emisor o en el colector de un transistor NPN?


A mi se me ocurre que si va en el emisor la carga puede recibir energia solo del emisor inclusive cuando la tension no es suficiente para permitir que pase energia desde el emisor. Pero mis conocimientos son muy basicos.

Hace mucho estoy queriendo aprender y bueno, de a poco se empieza.

Gracias!!


----------



## MrCarlos (Oct 2, 2009)

Hola

En forma sencilla te diré que si conectas la carga en el colector la señal de la base será invertida en la carga
Por el contrario si conectas la carga en el emisor la señal de la base no será invertida en la carga y además pasara por la carga la corriente de emisor mas la de la base.

En transistores NPN el colector va siempre conectado al Positivo y el emisor siempre al negativo. Para que conduzca de colector a emisor debe pasar una corriente de base a emisor positiva.

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## GLMnet (Oct 2, 2009)

Bien! le voy entendiendo! 
Yo vi unos circuitos y la compuerta "NOT" la conectan en el emisor, o sea Vcc - Resistencia- (senial) - Colector.
Si lo que yo quiero es "amplificar" senial, pero no invertirla, estaria bien conectarla al emisor? Emisor - (senial) - resistencia - ground

La compuerta NOT aun me cuesta entenderla. Entiendo el funcionamiento del circuito cuando esta la base - emisor en 0V, entonces el Colector no conduce y la senial esta = a VCC. Lo que no entiendo bien que pasa es cuando el transistor esta saturado.. En ese momento la corriente tendria dos caminos por seguir no? como es que toda la corriente se va por el transistor de tal forma que la senial sea cero? (O estoy diciendo cualquier cosa)


----------



## MrCarlos (Oct 2, 2009)

Hola
Perdon Pero no te entiendo.

Tal vez porque ya es muy tarde, mañana tratare de hacer un diagramita para exlicarte con mayor detalle.

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## GLMnet (Oct 2, 2009)

No hay problema. Voy a hacer unas pruebas en ISIS, ahora ya me has dado una idea mejor. Y si me surgen dudas vuelvo 

Muchas gracias.


----------

